
Red Hat acquires API management company 3scale, will open-source the code - coloneltcb
http://venturebeat.com/2016/06/22/red-hat-acquires-api-management-company-3scale-will-open-source-the-code/
======
mehdim
Congrats to the 3scale team!

Finally all the API management startup companies have been acquired!
(APIphany, Layer7, Mashery, Strongloop, 3Scale...)

~~~
mtmail
[https://www.mashape.com/](https://www.mashape.com/) is still independent and
the main product (Lua on Nginx) is open source.
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/mashape](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/mashape)

